# WWE Summer Slam



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*Aug 23, 2009

Randy Orton vs. John Cena
Chris Jericho and The Big Show vs. Cryme Tyme
Rey Mysterio vs. Dolph Ziggler
Jeff Hardy vs. CM Punk
D-Generation X (Triple H and Shawn Michaels) vs. The Legacy (Cody Rhodes and Ted DiBiase)
The Great Khali vs. Kane
Jack Swagger vs. Montel Vontavious Porter
Christian vs. William Regal*​*
*


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hardy vs Punk would be better if it were a TLC match. :thumbsup:

Main event, Orton vs Cena. There's a f*cken surprise. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Negative1 said:


> Main event, Orton vs Cena. There's a f*cken surprise. :sarcastic12:


Honestly, I went out of Pro Wrestling, and into Mixed Martial Arts because of piss poor matchmaking like this.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I pretty much stopped watching WWE simply cause of Orton and Cena. I think those 2 are really shitty. 

I will always tune into Jeff Hardy though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

To be honest, if I had to be a fan of Pro-Wrestling, I'd ditch WWE, and watch Pureso in Japan.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

holy sh*t i remeber degeneration x when i was a kid!

i didnt know their back...... god damn marketing!


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> holy sh*t i remeber degeneration x when i was a kid!
> 
> i didnt know their back...... god damn marketing!


Don't worry... they have only had about 500 bloody reunions since then.


----------

